
IRS Increases Marriage Penalty, Unwed Couples Get Twice the Mortgage Deduction - koolba
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonynitti/2016/08/01/irs-increases-marriage-penalty-unmarried-cohabitants-to-get-twice-the-mortgage-interest-deduction
======
koolba
Original title was "IRS Increases 'Marriage Penalty,' Unmarried Cohabitants To
Get Twice The Mortgage Interest Deduction" but the HN title char limit is 80
so truncated/reworded a bit.

